
Tumblr is Tumbling - barredo
https://medium.com/@somospostpc/tumblr-is-tumbling-d6deb3bb831e
======
LeoJiWoo
Tumblr lost the social media wars. They are basically a zombie at this point
eating money and has a toxic community of users.

I would shut it down or try to sanitize it (doubt it can be done). I'd use the
tech with some modifications as Twitter-Instagram Competitor.

Another interesting article. [http://mashable.com/2016/06/15/how-yahoo-
derailed-tumblr/#GL...](http://mashable.com/2016/06/15/how-yahoo-derailed-
tumblr/#GLwz9b4Bqgqi)

~~~
justboxing
> and has a toxic community of users.

Yep. This is not new. Even as far back as 2011, when they were experiencing
'explosive growth' a lot of the traffic was attributed to porn that tumblr
users were hosting on various tumblogs. David Karp even responded to these
allegations in a comment thread and claimed that Porn was "less than 3% of
their content". [1]

Source: [2011] What Is Responsible For Tumblr’s Recent Explosive Growth? =>
[http://oobly.com/?p=95/](http://oobly.com/?p=95/)

Even right now, if you Google (this is NSFW) "tumblr
<_PORN_CATEGORY_OR_TAG_HERE>" you'll see 100s of tumblogs hosting porn in the
said category / tag.

------
agjacobson
"...Tumblr is the home of some of the most creative online personas..."

Funny. I thought it was a porn site.

